# ANOTHER urq book due out soon.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Two books is good!
Looks like one for street cars, and the other (this one for rally stuff)
Again, from amazon...

_Book Description
The Audi Quattro is a Rally Giant because it was the first - not the most sophisticated, but the first and very successful too - to combine four-wheel-drive, and a turbocharged engine. It was the first to run with more than 300bhp. Because it was re-homologated/transformed from Group 4 into Group B in 1983, it was also the first successful Group B car. The Quattro dominated rallying from the start of 1981 unit late 1984 (when the Peugeot 205 T16 took over). Quattro's won no fewer than 23 World rallies from 1981 to 1985 won the Makes Championship in 1982 and 1984, and drivers Hannu Mikkola (1983) and Stig Blomqvist (1984) also won the World Drivers' series in Quattro's. The Quattro dominated the World and European rally scene in the first half of the 1980s.

About the Author
Graham Robson possesses a world-wide reputation as a motoring historian, and has been close to the sport of rallying for many years. Not only as a competitor, team manager, organizer, reporter, commentator and observer, but above all as an enthusiastic historian, in more than forty years he has never lost touch with the sport. His experience of rallying is worldwide. Not only has he competed in many British and European events, but reported on marathons in South America, and acted as a traveling controller in the legendary London-Mexico World Cup rally. As a recognized authority on many aspects of classic cars and motoring of that period, he is the most prolific of all authors, with more than 130 published books to his credit. Over the years he has owned, driven, described and competed in many of the cars featured in this landmark Rally Giants series, and his insight into their merits is unmatched.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Product Details
Paperback: 128 pages 
Publisher: Veloce (May 15, 2008) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 1845841417 
ISBN-13: 978-1845841416 
Product Dimensions: 8.2 x 7.8 x 0.4 inches _


----------

